# Mother's Day



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

I snuck over from the Men's Clubhouse to pay my respects. Please don't judge this harshly, it was kind of spur of the moment.

You are the hand on our forehead when the fever burns, a shoulder when strength fails, and a warm embrace when everything seems unfair. The sound of your laughter makes our heart rise, and your gentle humming creates our warmest memories. You are a source of inspiration on a dull summer’s day, and the voice of assurance before we take the first tentative steps into the world. And most importantly, you are the sure knowledge that there is good in the world.

You are a Mother, and this day is yours.

Happy Mother’s Day!!


----------



## girltrax101 (May 6, 2011)

I'm thinking you should sneak out of the Men's Clubhouse more often Halien.... I'm sure I'm speaking for all the mom's out here...Thank you!


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Sure wish my husband felt that way. He's not even here, no text, no call, nothing. My girls have forgotten and my son is on a camping trip. The only well wishes I got was from a neighbor that I don't even know that well. 

But don't feel sorry for me I'm not a big fan of hallmark type holidays. It's just another thankless day of laundry, dishes, and cooking.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

magnoliagal said:


> Sure wish my husband felt that way. He's not even here, no text, no call, nothing. My girls have forgotten and my son is on a camping trip. The only well wishes I got was from a neighbor that I don't even know that well.
> 
> But don't feel sorry for me I'm not a big fan of hallmark type holidays. It's just another thankless day of laundry, dishes, and cooking.


That is so unfair, though. On mother's day, our family rule is that Mom (my wife) gets anything she wants. She's had a busy week at work, so after breakfast in bed, she said that she wants to sleep a few more hours, but made me promise not to touch the laundry. I'm color blind, so my son is doing our laundry.

The sleeping part is her code for allowing us the free time to decorate downstairs. I grew up in a family that didn't recognize special days, so I look for any opportunity to do streamers, balloons, cake, etc. We even celebrate "Got off of work an hour early" day, "Today is not your birthday" day, or our favorite, "the neighbor's son is going off to college" day.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Halien said:


> That is so unfair, though.


I had a dream last night where I saw what is missing in my marriage. It's focused attention. I want it and he hasn't given it since before we were married (20 years ago). I've been giving it to him and he's lapping it up like a puppy but I've yet to get it back in return.

Super nice guy, great dad and all that. I think he just looks at me like I'm some kind of super woman who doesn't need anything.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank you, Halien. I don't think the guys will come down too hard on you for this one.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks you, Halien. And to all the other Moms on our site, Happy Mother's Day! Marriages may come and go, but motherhood is forever! Enjoy your beautiful children--no matter their age--and take pride in the gift you have given the world in them!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Magnoliagal,

I'll give you some focused attention. You are a darn nice lady and very smart. You have the big picture figured out and work hard to fine tune the rest. Enjoy today knowing you are put together and your children are better off for it, having a mother who works hard to make their family better and stronger.


----------



## girltrax101 (May 6, 2011)

wow...kind words of strangers...so comforting..thanks again to Halien for starting this thread! I'm thinking there should be a website called "magnoliagal"....so focused, so determined, so strong...very inspiring! But....I do believe more ppl should acknowledge you, not only strangers from afar. Happy Mother's Day Magnoliagal!!...want me to recite some hallmark quotes?..lol Here's one...
Mom, you do our laundry, you cook are meals...you make us laugh, you are our wheels.....nope, tried, it just got lame. sorry.
To all ppl here like Magnolia and Halien...know that you've made a total stranger smile....thank you.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for making me feel better. I'm cool I'll fix this. I'm determined. 

Well he came home with cards (I hate cards unless they are handwritten and yes he knows this). This is a childhood trigger. My toxic mother used to yell at me all the time then to make up she'd always buy sappy cards which of course meant nothing. Empty words written by someone else.

Then he said he wished he had money for a gift, a massage, or to take me out to dinner. We had a small chat where I tried to say basically he assumes that what I want must be bought. But he's the one who has "gifts" as his love language. I do not. I'm about as far from materialistic as you can possibly get. I told him it's hard for him to comprehend that I don't want what he wants. He then asked what did I want which I've told him a million times before so if we chat again later it will be one million and ONE. Not giving up though.

He even said he heard what his guys were doing for their wives and he felt bad because it involved money (we are on a tight budget right now). I said how alike am I to these other women? He acknowledged that I'm nothing like them. And there you go. Let him chew on that thought for a while.


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

(((((HUGS)))))

To all the moms out there today!!

Happy Mother's Day!!

*Off to spend time with my little one and my husband  *


----------



## girltrax101 (May 6, 2011)

Oh Magnoliagal we are so alike...you're now frantically typing WHAT???? I'M NOTHING LIKE YOU, YOU SPINELESS DOPE!! However, what I'm referring to is that a simple note on my coffee cup saying, "it's mother's day, and you're a great mom..so enjoy the day just for moms...I love you"...wow, and it didn't cost anything, but I would have held onto it as it would have been priceless to me...The ironic part is..I did get that note last year..and yes, I pulled it out of my "mom's box" to read it again today.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Silly you aren't a spineless dope. You are just having a moment and you are entitled. 

I'm with you though it's those little heartfelt notes that mean the world to me.

To the rest of the fabulous ladies here. Happy mothers day!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

magnoliagal said:


> Thanks for making me feel better. I'm cool I'll fix this. I'm determined.
> 
> Well he came home with cards (I hate cards unless they are handwritten and yes he knows this). This is a childhood trigger. My toxic mother used to yell at me all the time then to make up she'd always buy sappy cards which of course meant nothing. Empty words written by someone else.
> 
> ...


My wife prefers handwritten notes too. Maybe suggest another idea to your husband, or mention that you heard of it(if it is something you would like). I give my wife hand made coupons for acts of service that she likes. I studied how to give massages early in the marriage, so many of the coupons are specific to this, or car washes, but I include wild card coupons also. Maybe it sounds hoakey, but my wife's personal weakness is nightly foot massages, so these coupons aren't insignificant. Its fun for her to have to punch out the weekly slots, and a joke of ours that she gets an extra week if I forget to make her punch the card.


----------



## girltrax101 (May 6, 2011)

I keep looking for a "like" comment key to hit when I read this stuff like on facebook... duh.


----------



## AbsolutelyFree (Jan 28, 2011)

Mother's Day has gone commercial. 

At the beginning, it day for women to unite for the cause of pacifism and peace. Now it's Valentines Day 2.0 - Another reason for men to buy women presents, or else.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Ever since my mom made my sister an only child, I stopped sending her presents.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Hate to say it but I'm with Absolutely and Runs. Both counts.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

AbsolutelyFree said:


> Mother's Day has gone commercial.
> 
> At the beginning, it day for women to unite for the cause of pacifism and peace. Now it's Valentines Day 2.0 - Another reason for men to buy women presents, or else.


I don't like the commercialism, but personally decided not to let it affect the way I celebrate mother's day for my wife. To me, that sounds alot like writing off sex because we don't like the way the advertising agencies glorify it. Or maybe that's just the net result of what happens if we strike off Mother's day for the wife anyway. For my wife, Mother's day is a big deal. She thinks that being bipolar makes her somehow less worthy as a wife and mother, but I'm simply stunned by her ability to put aside her own fears and hurting to be an awesome Mom. I try to make sure that she knows it throughout the year, too. Now that the kids are older, they know something is wrong with her, so it became even more important to celebrate it.


----------



## JLynnMann (Apr 6, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful Halien! It's too bad many women don't hear these words and more from their husbands on 'their' day. 

I am with some of the other ladies here. My husband seems to think he needs money and the BIG presents for me to be happy but I just want the little things- hand holding, a short love note, to wake up to breakfast made... A note on the mirror. 
I am a gifts of service gal so have never understood the store bought expensive gifts- give me a homemade card anyday! That's truly valuable in my eyes!


----------



## bunnybear (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you . I feel so special today. I got lots of prezzies from hubby and kids. Hubby got me lots of sexy lingeries . I've been eating lots of yummy food too all day and we're going to have a special dinner later. Happy Mom's day to all


----------



## Tempted6119 (Apr 29, 2011)

girltrax101 said:


> I keep looking for a "like" comment key to hit when I read this stuff like on facebook... duh.


Me too. lol:smthumbup:


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

halien...awesome posts! ALL OF THEM
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

